# Question about using the high pass filter option in my new head unit



## kryptonian

Hello,


I very recently had the Pioneer In-Dash Player (DEH-P4900IB) installed in my car. I noticed that one of the many options this head unit provides is to be able to enable a high pass filter. its currently turned off. I am very weary about enabling it because of possible damage to my speakers as im unsure to the effects. im not even sure if I should even have to worry weather its on or off? I would appreciate any knowledgeagble opinions from the kind folks here. My setup is as follows:


Front - 2 Kicker component speakers

Rear -2 Eclipse coaxial speakers

AMP - Eclipse Class D Mono Channel Digital

Sub - Eclipse Dual 12" Sealed


----------



## mattpattberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kryptonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I very recently had the Pioneer In-Dash Player (DEH-P4900IB) installed in my car. I noticed that one of the many options this head unit provides is to be able to enable a high pass filter. its currently turned off. I am very weary about enabling it because of possible damage to my speakers as im unsure to the effects. im not even sure if I should even have to worry weather its on or off? I would appreciate any knowledgeagble opinions from the kind folks here. My setup is as follows:
> 
> 
> Front - 2 Kicker component speakers
> 
> Rear -2 Eclipse coaxial speakers
> 
> AMP - Eclipse Class D Mono Channel Digital
> 
> Sub - Eclipse Dual 12" Sealed



I really think it depends on how everything is hooked up. Are your full range speakers on a separate amp than your pio deck? If they are, there is probably already a high pass (takes out bass) filter on there - you could check on the amp and see if there are any adjustments for that. From the looks of it, there is no full range amp.


If they are running off the deck, my question is how is the sub amp hooked up? Your deck has a subwoofer out, is that hooked up to your sub amp? This is likely the case. If it is, I would recommend you turn the hpf (high pass filter) on, but now you need to figure out which frequency is the best - you can try them all, around 80hz is probably a good place to start (probably depends what your subwoofer is crossed over at though - you don't want to lose too much mid bass).


Hope this helps...


----------



## kryptonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattpattberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really think it depends on how everything is hooked up. Are your full range speakers on a separate amp than your pio deck? If they are, there is probably already a high pass (takes out bass) filter on there - you could check on the amp and see if there are any adjustments for that. From the looks of it, there is no full range amp.
> 
> 
> If they are running off the deck, my question is how is the sub amp hooked up? Your deck has a subwoofer out, is that hooked up to your sub amp? This is likely the case. If it is, I would recommend you turn the hpf (high pass filter) on, but now you need to figure out which frequency is the best - you can try them all, around 80hz is probably a good place to start (probably depends what your subwoofer is crossed over at though - you don't want to lose too much mid bass).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...




Hello, thanks for taking the time to reply to my questions. I wish I could answer your questions more precisely, but unfortunately I cant because I did not install my system. I do know that the Eclipse subwoofer does have a low pass filter sending bass tones to the sub only. I am also assuming that my sub is connected to the 'sub out" on my pio deck. in the next few days, I might take a trip back to Circuit City (were I had it installed) and ask one of the installers there. Someone mentioned to me that turning on my HPF might damage my speakers which is why I have thus far hesitated in doing so. How true this is? I don't know? I just didn't want to take any chances. Again, thanks for taking he time to respond.


----------



## mattpattberg

Worst case scenario you turn on the hpf and your bass goes away so then you turn it off. More likely you turn it on and it just filters out the low bass from your full range speakers. It will definitely NOT hurt your speakers just having the hpf on. If anything, having a hpf helps prevent you front inadvertently hurting your speakers.


----------



## kryptonian

Hello again, I decided to see or in this case hear what the difference was. So I slipped a cd in the deck player and switched the HPF on for a few minutes and then off for a small period of time. I honestly couldn't tell much difference. There was still alot of bass with the HPF turned on. im guessing its because I don't have a trained ear for these things. Without pestering you with to many more questions I was just curious what "full range speakers" are? im not exactly sure..... My two rear speakers are 3 way coaxials while my two fronts are 2-way component speakers. Again, thanks for taking the time to help me.


----------



## mattpattberg

'full range speakers' is just your front and rear speakers. All the hpf is doing is taking the low bass out of your front and rear speakers (you don't want those speakers playing those frequencies anyway - leave that to your subwoofer). Since you tested it and you still had bass (this means your subwoofer is hooked up with your stereo's subwoofer output, it's a good thing - which on a side note means you should be able to adjust the subwoofer level straight from your deck - this isn't the same as turning your bass higher), leave it on, it will help your front and rear speakers.


----------



## kryptonian

Yes, I am able to set the crossover frequency and subwoofer bass levels from the deck, which is definitely a good thing. I currently have it set at 80hz. When the HPF is on, I have that set at 80hz too. Thanks again!


----------



## SpartanTS

You should notice a significant difference when you have the HPF on/off. Turn the bass setting all the way down (if you have it up) and try turning on/off the HPF then.


I run Pioneer 4 way 5x7's all the way around and 2 PA Fubr's in my Explorer. I use 80Hz as a good place for my HPF. When it's off, the bass from the 5x7's are something awful. When I have the filter on, the bass from my door speakers is gone, and I let my subs do the work since they have a decent frequency range.


Anyway, just play around with it. You've gotta notice a difference with the HPF on/off. It's not something you have to listen extremely hard for.


----------

